# ups expensive



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

The mains charger has packed up in the EBL

Today I removed the EBL unit, It was under the passenger seat,
( yes the seat had be removed).
I then went online to UPS to send it to Schaudt. The postage is over £60. 
That would be £120 return, plus about 150 euro for the repair.

That makes a reconritioned unit at £270 from Brownhills( sorry to mention the name) good value.

Do anyone know a cheaper way of sending the unit to Scaudt.
The alternative is to have a seperate charger mounted near to the batteries.
I would prefer the unit to be repaired, but the cost is high.

Any ideas please.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

How heavy is the unit?

Derek


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Other carriers are available. If Schaudt is in Germany then why not try DHL, they are a German company. I have always found Royal Mail to be good value.
Gerry


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used these people a couple of times to France and would recommend then - http://www.parcelsplease.co.uk/

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Parcels*

Try http://www.parcel2go.com/?keyword=parcelstogo&gclid=CMTii4_LzKICFYIU4wodKikcyw

we use them every day

or try



> Hermes
> 
> TM


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Special thanks to Teemyob.
I was quoted £68 fro DHL.
Using Parcels to go the cost was £21, with guess who DHL. and that includes hame collection.
Tony.


----------

